# puppy sneezing and stuffy nose



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

hellooo! I'm a new puppy owner -- I have a 5 month old maltipoo named Tesla and I love reading these forums. I read all the threads I could find on flying him home and we had a great trip back to Dallas. 

But over the Thanksgiving break, he developed a .... stuffy nose. It's on and off.. when it's on, it sounds just like a human stuffy nose. I've never seen any discharge or anything and it doesn't seem to cause him any discomfort. And just last night, I heard him sneezing all night. I don't know if these are related.. but could they be symptoms of something else?









Tesla!









Hook 'em, Horns!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, he's a cutie!! :wub: 

did you by any chance put up a christmas tree around thanksgiving? 

i was just wondering about the possibility of allergies....


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Telsa is adorable!!!! If you are concerned about, you could also call your vet's office. It could be allergies or maybe even a lil cold (I'm not sure if they get cold) or something.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Kennel cough is the generic name for doggy upper respiratory virus (like a human cold). That is a distinct possibility and very common in pups that have been exposed to other dogs. 
Most dogs who have a foreign body in their nose have nasal discharge. 
Inhalent irritation (lots of dust or the like) can cause upper respiratory signs. 

A vet visit is a good idea.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

First of all...your little Tesla is adorable. Second of all..I LOVE the shirt!!! HOOK 'EM HORNS! :rockon: 

I was wondering the same thing...allergies. You said something about a trip back to Dallas....where did you get him from? Was he around other dogs. I am thinking Kennel Cough too. Probably best to get him to the Vet for a look over. 

Just an FYI, I grew up in Dallas (Mesquite area). Was just curious what part you are in.

Hope little Tesla feels better soon!!!


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

> First of all...your little Tesla is adorable. Second of all..I LOVE the shirt!!! HOOK 'EM HORNS! :rockon:
> 
> I was wondering the same thing...allergies. You said something about a trip back to Dallas....where did you get him from? Was he around other dogs. I am thinking Kennel Cough too. Probably best to get him to the Vet for a look over.
> 
> ...



woo! Richardson! 

I take him to the dog park about 3 times a week but he wasn't around any dogs back in Dallas... 

The stuffiness is most noticeable right when he wakes up but it goes away after he's awake for a while. Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would definitely have the vet take a quick look/see. Better safe than sorry. Hope your pretty baby feels better soon.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=476316
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well..maybe there was just something in the air that's causing the problem. I know here in Arizona, the allergies have really been giving "everybody" grief!

I still claim TX as my home. My Mom lives in Arlington & I get back there every now and then. Not as often as I would like though! Texas is the GREATEST state! I have been temporarily transplated to Arizona via my husband's job. Hope when we retire we can move back!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he is adorable!! :wub: 

It sounds like he has a cold or some allergies. Trixie gets it from time to time. Has he been checked by the vet yet? If it is allergies you can give him a little bit of children's benadryl and that should help. But since he just came home it really is best that he is checked out by the vet to make sure it is nothing serious.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been giving him benadryl per my vet's instructions because everytime he comes in from a walk, he spends 10 minutes scratching his belly. I just gave them a call and have an appointment at 4:30 for him to get checked out. Thanks everyone for your replies


----------

